# Hello to all!!! 1st cycle of ICSI Help and Support Needed Please!!!!!!!!!! ~



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all 

I'm a newbie who is looking for advice and support.. hope you don't mind but here is my history 

My DH and I have been together for nearly eleven years and have been ttc for the past eight.  We have had four 'natural pregnancies' but the all ended in m/c which ranged from nine weeks to fourteen weeks.  I was then referred to the m/c clinic were i found out that i have APLS so we carried on trying with no luck, after a trip back to the m/c clinic we found out i wasn't ovulating anymore so we tried twelve months of clomid which worked on the tenth cycle but i sadly m/c again at eleven weeks..  

We have now started our first cycle of ICSI ( started d/reg on the 11/06/07, go for base scan on 03/07/07) and I am so so so scared, nervous and feeling so sick!! ( why don't they tell you how sick you're going to feel!!!) and I would be very grateful for any advice as I don't know what to expect!! 

Thank you so much in advance 

Ae x x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Welcome to Fertility Friends








*FF is a wonderfully supportive place the ladies on here are fab. Infertility is a hard journey and they certainly do make it easier and brighten up the dark times...
*​*Here are a few links to get you started.
*

*The ICSI board the girls will be able to answer your questions here best http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0*

*The investigations and Immunology board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0*

*The general area - Games and General chit chat - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0*

*Also have a look at the Locations board to find people in your area or at your clinic...*

*One of the* *chat hosts* *should be along to tell you about our Newbie nights  as well *

Bekie


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks Beckie!!  

i will take a look at them!!  I really appreciate it !!! 

Ae x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Angelfaceae* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Ae,


I have just been through my 1st ICSI cycle.  I have being TTC for 2.5yrs.  I am now a few days into my  2ww.

I am quite new to this site as well and from reading other peoples experiences they all vary, but I can tell you how I felt through ICSI.

Dont worry about the sickness i felt sick throughout my down regulation and the injections to stimulate my ovaries so this is normal, i also had lots of headaches.  Towards EC and afterwards I was quite bloated - I looked 5 months pregnant (If only!!!!)

The EC itself was easy as I wasnt concious but painful in my tummy for a few days afterwards, nothing a couple of paracetomols couldnt fix.  The ET was like having a smear test, it doesnt hurt but doesnt feel very nice either. it doesnt' last for long.
At each stage i was nervous about the next milestone, how many eggs? how many will fertilise?

Like I said at the beginning I am on my 2ww now, testing on 4th July, all I can tell you about this time is that it is going too slowly and is very mixed emotions.

I hope this helps and all the best, I will be keeping my fingers crossed. If you have any other questions please ask.



Alice
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

HI Angelface, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Bekie has given you some great links so do please make surer you check them out.

Very sorry to hear about your m/c. It must have been so heartbreaking for you  . I assume you are on clexane or similar blood thinners to help support your pregnancy?

C~x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Angelface

i just wanted to welcome you to FF and to send you big    everything crossed this cyle works for you  

pam xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello

So sorry to read of your losses.

I just wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you all the very best for your treatment   

Sarah
xx


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you all for you messages!!! Yes I have to start heparin as soon as I get a BFP but until then its just BA.  Feeling a bit of tummy pain today, just hope its the Dreg working (fingers crossed)  Go for my baseline scan on Tuesday @ LWH. 

Can I ask a question?  When I start Stimming do you have to inject yourself twice a day? Once with Busesline and then with the menpor or can you do it in the same syringe??  

Also is it normal to feel so angry at little things that usually wouldn't bother me??  I also started crying at the end of shrek today    how sad is that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

You have come to the right place for lots of help and friendship.

Good luck hun, i'm sure everything will bne fine.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi and welcome to FF

I too am on my 2ww, I had egg transfer today and test on 9th July

When I started stimming I injected Buserelin in the morning and my stimming drug, Puregon in the evening along with my Clexane (blood thinner) not in the same syringe though. Don't worry your clinic will explain everything to you.

Fingers crossed and I wish you every success with your treatment. Take Care


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Angelface

Welcome to FF, a site without which I truly could not have survived treatment 

Come and chat to other ladies doing a cycle at the same time as you on cycle buddies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99708.45

Claire x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ae,

Welcome to FF - your post stood out, as we were lucky enough to have a beautiful little girl after our 3rd cycle of ICSI.  I'm so sorry about all you have suffered already, I really hope all works out for you - and you will get all the hugs, support, advice and information here on FF - i don't know how i would have coped without it!

Sallywags


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
Just popping int o Welcome you to FF, you will be addicted in no time atall !!!!
Lots of great people to help you out when things get tuff.
lol
lou xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - have a peek 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------

